# Suggestions on Merion Wool



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

Looking for recommendations on a quality Merino wool base layer. A majority of the hunting I do is archery, so I usually have a lightweight pant (Sitka Ascent) and will use a base layer if it gets cold. I've noticed there are some that say 100% Merion Wool and others will just be a percentage merino.....is there a big difference? The main thing I am after is scent control for backpacking trips. What brand has worked best for you?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

First lite has worked very well for me.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

If I had the money I'd buy some yak or bison wool. Check out the yak stuff, really cool.

http://www.kora.net/pages/fabric/yak-wool-performance


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

I've liked merino base layer from Kuiu. I think its the 145 level I have. I'm wishing I got a size smaller though, I wear xl t shirts but the xl kuiu shirt had sleeves way too long for me.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

I currently use Minus 33 and really like it


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Smart wool fan- all my under layers for most conditions are smart wool-
Watch Sierra Trading Post- can get some killer deals if U wait


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I have merino from Core4element, Kuiu, and Icebreaker. I can't tell a huge difference. Icebreaker is cheaper (also comes in Max-1 camo; my favorite), and you can find really good deals on Sierra Trading Post sometimes.

Edit: If you spend $100 on Sierra right now you get 30% off. There's a code at the top of the home page.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

polarbear said:


> I have merino from Core4element, Kuiu, and Icebreaker. I can't tell a huge difference. Icebreaker is cheaper (also comes in Max-1 camo; my favorite), and you can find really good deals on Sierra Trading Post sometimes.
> 
> Edit: If you spend $100 on Sierra right now you get 30% off. There's a code at the top of the home page.


What do you think of the c4e merino?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I have the light base layer top and really like it. I only recently picked it up so I haven't used it hunting yet, but I wore it kayak fishing on Yuba in sub freezing temps and wind. It was great even when I got wet. I also wore it ice fishing at Strawberry. Everyone was shivering except me. It's very comfortable and slightly stretchy.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Go with merino blends for durability, and look at the size of the wool fiber being used, ie. 17 micron, etc. There is not a huge difference between brands when comparing apples to apples. This is because the vast majority of merino wool products are all coming from the same sources. The wool is grown in New Zealand and Australia, and is processed and sewn in Asia. You do get what you pay for with merino though, and this holds true within brands as well. I have owned a lot of smart wool, I/O, and Kuiu, I wear merino everyday, all year long. The light weight smart wool just does not hold up, this goes for the fabric, and the construction. I have a few pieces of early Kuiu stuff that I was not impressed with either, all the lighter stuff. 

Merino is great for the summer too, wool regulates body temperature better than most materials. 

Socks: Look at darn tough, they are awesome. I wore smart wool for years before switching to darn tough.


----------

